

Quebec Adopts Emergency Law To End Tuition Crisis - bbeausej
http://www.huffingtonpost.ca/2012/05/18/quebec-emergency-law_n_1528889.html?ref=canada
"It's the worst law that I've ever seen, except for the War Measures Act," said law professor Lucie Lemonde, referring to the notorious legislation imposed in Quebec during the 1970 FLQ crisis.
======
CountHackulus
Wow, well that's certainly the wrong way to address the problem.

------
shahoo
They have hugely subsidized tuition, more than anywhere else in Canada.

